
Jeff Bezos Can’t Lose - davesailer
https://www.cringely.com/2020/05/11/jeff-bezos-cant-lose/
======
sunstone
Once Trump is out office and Bezos is still in business Trump may be heading
into heavy weather business wise. Imagine something like a Bezos Tower beside
each Trump Tower but higher quality at half the price, etc.

